# Titleist SM6 Vokey Wedges Review



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

I put up a review for the new Titleist SM6 Vokey Wedges. They truly are spectacular. Read the full review here:

Titleist SM6 Vokey Wedges Review: Real and In-Depth | Bunker Review


----------

